# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  scammed by lynical

## gswap

hi here is my story i got a pack of 10 usd 60mil he sad that he weil work on my order in a few hours but he did not

1. first i got him a opskin gift cart he said it wasent valid but it turnt out some use it 3 min after i send the code to lynical 
i got him a new code that 1 workt for him so i paid him 20 usd instad of the 10 usd
2. he made al kinds of excuses like sorry i am sick or i am at work i'l do it when i am home
3. 3 weeks later no money in gta no money in my payplal
4. that is wat i cal a scam
5. skype chat sorry it is mostly in dutch 
Ownedcore
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Hi
Verzonden op:
12-10
hi can i buy 90M - $11.50
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Prices have changed
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
those were from 1.30
o okay
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
60m = $10
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
75 = $12,50
Van:
Lynical
100 $15
o that is okay to
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Which one would you like?
Verzonden op:
12-10
um 60m
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
OKay
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
okay*
Van:
Lynical
Buy me one of these cards: OPSkins 10 USD GIFT CARD GLOBAL - G2A.COM
Verzonden op:
12-10
i can pay u wit pay pal its that ok
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
^
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
You can pay with PayPal through G2A.
but how dose it work
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
You pay, I deliver.
Verzonden op:
12-10
du i need u to give u my gat v log in
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Yes.
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Otherwise there's a 99% chance on ban.
Van:
Lynical
As rockstar logs drops
an u wil put it on
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Yes
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ja ik zal het op je account zetten 
Van:
Lynical
We kunnen gewoon nederlands spreken als je dat beter vindt.
am am band 2 times before is the a big changes it wil ban me aigan
Verzonden op:
12-10
o ja haha
Van:
Lynical
Nah we hebben over 100 mensen onze product verkocht en nog niemand is ooit verbanne.
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Wij zelf ook niet op onze 20+ accounts.
okay kan ik niet beter via pay pal of zo
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ik kan op dit moment geen PayPal accepteren.
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
En aangezien ik toch met PayPal die gift cards koop
Van:
Lynical
Kan je het net zo goed zelf doen.
okay w8 ff praat zo vedder
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
k
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay ben er weer ga nu die op skin code voor je halen
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Okay
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay moet ik jouw nu eest de code geven of eerst me acc inlog
Verzonden op:
12-10
?
Van:
Lynical
Eerst de code
Verzonden op:
12-10
D91D3-75G9J-XLG12
Verzonden op:
12-10
gta email is [email protected] ww is Hallo123
okay?
Van:
Lynical
De code werkt niet
Verzonden op:
12-10
?
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
D91D3-75G9J-XLG12
gijs volker Willem Hans, 12 okt om 11:38
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Werkt niet
heeft een foto gedeeld
Verzonden op:
12-10
??
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ja
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Hij werkt niet kerel
o ik maak wel een report aan
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Report de key
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Oh lol wou ik net zeggen
kan je me plz even een screen shot sturen van de fout melding
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Kan ik nu niet
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Als ik thuis ben pas
o maar wat is de eror berigt
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Invalid
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay die zaak loopt
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
This code is not valid
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
en nog wat
Van:
Lynical
je kan niet copy pasten op dit shit site
um maar kan ik het egt niet gewoon via pay pal doen plz
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Nee sorry
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Op dit moment niet
heb je ing?
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Nee ik accepteer geen bank betalingen voor services lol
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Je zal een nieuwe card moeten kopen
wat dan wel want nog zoon key kopen gaat denk ik ook niet werken
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
vaak werken ze wel
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
een ander klant had er ook 1 van de 3
Van:
Lynical
die er niet werkte
okay probeer het wel nog een keer]
Verzonden op:
12-10
kan je egt niet een anderen gift card of zo
Van:
Lynical
Nee
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay heb nu ook even g2a hield aan ge zet duur allen nog even maar moet zo wel gaan dust pas daar na kan ik de key waschijnelijk geven
Verzonden op:
12-10
5H65P-N6JX1-K6NCP
okay die moet het doen
?
plz werk key
moet nu gaan ben over een uur terug
is het gelukt?
Van:
Lynical
Ja
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ik doe je order zometeen
to
Verzonden op:
12-10
p
top*
gaat het lukken voor 4uur 30?
hoi ik vroeg me af waar neer ik mijn acc weer kan gebruiken
heb je enig idee
ik ga nu inloggen is dat okay????????????
waar neer ga je het doen? plz
Verzonden op:
13-10
Van:
Lynical
later vandaag
Verzonden op:
13-10
Van:
Lynical
sorry dat ik er niet was gister
okay geen probleem
Verzonden op:
13-10
denk je dat het vandaag nog voor 4.30 gaat lukken dan ben ik namelijk weer tuis
gaat het nog lukken ?
Verzonden op:
14-10
?
Ooit
Verzonden op:
15-10
mag ik me geld trug of doe doe het did wiekende nog
dit is namelijk niet max 5 uur
of kom met een goederen en dat je het later doet en niet later vandaag en het dan niet doet
maar waarschijnlijk ga je uberhoud niet regeren ik hoop zo dat ik niet nog een keer ben opgelicht maar ..... ach ik hoop maar op en reactie
Van:
Lynical
Sorry ik ben ziek geworden sinds donderdag
Verzonden op:
15-10
Van:
Lynical
ben niet op de pc tot ik beter ben
okay sorry dat ik net uit me plaat ging
Verzonden op:
15-10
beterschap dan
stuur me maar een bericht waar neer je het gaat doen dan geef ik me acc even
Van:
Lynical
Maakt niet uit, begrijp ik. En zal ik doen
Verzonden op:
15-10
nog steeds ziek
Verzonden op:
22-10
?
?
?
Verzonden op:
23-10
jammer dat je echt voor 20 euro mensen moet opigten
Verzonden op:
di
Van:
Lynical
Ik werk aan mijn mod menu kerel
Verzonden op:
di
Van:
Lynical
ben op werk dus ssh
zeg dat dan
Verzonden op:
di
Van:
Lynical
sorry dat ik over 90+ mensen heb op Skype lol
Verzonden op:
di
dan zit ik hier niet een week op niks te wagten
Verzonden op:
di
okay
maar als je zegt dat het binnen 5 uur word genaan na dat je betaal en het word 3 weken dan klopt er wel iets niet?!?! zeg dan gewoon sorry ik kan nu even geen orders nemen
??
Van:
Lynical
KEREL
Verzonden op:
di
Van:
Lynical
IK BEN OP WERK
sorry verkerden chat
Verzonden op:
di

----------


## D3Boost

Lynical was already banned yesterday for failing to resolve two cases.

----------

